# Band dimensions, matching ammo



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I read ZDP's blog on band dimensions and matching ammo but my head hurts now because of all the formula. So can anyone give me a basic idea of a cut to match .38 & .44 lead ammo, 5.5g and 9g respectively. E.g [ 7'' long from fork to pouch x 3cm to 2cm taper. Thera Gold double layer. ] What ammo will this cut handle best .38 lead or .44 lead. 
Anyone else has an idea plz help me out here. Experience ? Thank you


----------



## EdB (Mar 17, 2011)

Torsten has a post that should help. He shows band and pouches for different sizes of ammo. He shoots albatros so you may need to play around to adjust to your shooitng style.



josephlys said:


> I read ZDP's blog on band dimensions and matching ammo but my head hurts now because of all the formula. So can anyone give me a basic idea of a cut to match .38 & .44 lead ammo, 5.5g and 9g respectively. E.g [ 7'' long from fork to pouch x 3cm to 2cm taper. Thera Gold double layer. ] What ammo will this cut handle best .38 lead or .44 lead.
> Anyone else has an idea plz help me out here. Experience ? Thank you


----------

